# Michael Gottlieb computer 6x6x6 WR: 1:38.34



## Robert-Y (Nov 11, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-6x6x6/watch?u=44

I swear Michael was on 1:5x.yz before!


----------



## Muesli (Nov 11, 2009)

Woah. Was that a 11 second 3x3x3?


----------



## mazei (Nov 11, 2009)

This.....is....


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 11, 2009)

crazy


----------



## Pedro (Nov 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Woah. Was that a 11 second 3x3x3?



people do like sub-8 or sub-7 3x3 solves on the simulator

what's really impressive is his reduction


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 11, 2009)

Crazy last two centers.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2009)

He got a 1:41 right before this.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 11, 2009)

that was sick. well done michael.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 11, 2009)

this is madness!!


----------



## V-te (Nov 11, 2009)

How was he reducing it?


----------



## Edward (Nov 11, 2009)

mazei said:


> This.....is....



Spaaaarta?

Wow, that was the most amazing 6x6 solve ive seen, considering I don't really watch 6x6 solves.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 11, 2009)

V-te said:


> How was he reducing it?



Quickly.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry guys, the timer wasn't working somehow, everything on hi-games ran slowly :| I timed the replay at about 2:05 on my stopwatch. I am not capable of 1:3x.yz. Fortunately I only tried 6x6!

I am learning to use j-fly 6x6, can't trust hi-games anymore...

EDIT: Yeah, went back to hi-games today and it still runs slowly. But jflysim runs normal speed. I don't get it.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-6x6x6/watch?u=44
> 
> I swear Michael was on 1:5x.yz before!



You should call BS.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 11, 2009)

PLL was....AWESOME


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Sorry guys, the timer wasn't working somehow, everything on hi-games ran slowly :| I timed the replay at about 2:05 on my stopwatch. I am not capable of 1:3x.yz. Fortunately I only tried 6x6!
> 
> I am learning to use j-fly 6x6, can't trust hi-games anymore...
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, went back to hi-games today and it still runs slowly. But jflysim runs normal speed. I don't get it.



I don't understand - if you can't rely on hi-games when it's running, how can rely on it to replay at an accurate speed? When I replay it, it takes 1:38 on my stopwatch. Are you running a different sort of replay?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, the timer wasn't working somehow, everything on hi-games ran slowly :| I timed the replay at about 2:05 on my stopwatch. I am not capable of 1:3x.yz. Fortunately I only tried 6x6!
> ...



I think his computer is causing hi-games to be slow for some reason.


----------



## V-te (Nov 11, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > How was he reducing it?
> ...


 
Of course, lol, but I meant what was the method he was using?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I don't understand - if you can't rely on hi-games when it's running, how can rely on it to replay at an accurate speed? When I replay it, it takes 1:38 on my stopwatch. Are you running a different sort of replay?



It's slow overall. All the replays on hi-games are running slowly (as well as the timer during a solve), and the cube itself turns a bit slowly too, but not so much that it completely cancels out the effect. I timed the replay of Michal's 6x6 solve on my computer and it was a little over 2 minutes by my stopwatch. (My stopwatch syncs up to the computer's clock, so I know the problem is not there.)


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

I timed the replay and it is 1:38 for me as well

Good job! Just 0.33 ahead of Michal Halczuk!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he uses the WTF method.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 11, 2009)

So it seems that hi-games timer is incorrect when computer run slowly. That doesn't have sense at all. I remember that time ago, when I used a slower computer, when the cube turned slow the timer was running correctly. I see it a bit strange. But still you are really really fast


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm really confused about the problem, the replay looks real to me, it looks like it was just a fast solve...

@qqwref: Are you really sure you're not capable of doing 1:3x.yz?


----------



## mazei (Nov 11, 2009)

Well so far 2 people have timed the replay and said its 1:3x.yz.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 12, 2009)

mazei said:


> Well so far 2 people have timed the replay and said its 1:3x.yz.



I timed it myself and got 1:38.xy


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @qqwref: Are you really sure you're not capable of doing 1:3x.yz?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure. I had 1:57 before and that's really hard for me. As I said, the 1:38 replay times at like 2:05 on my stopwatch, and it took about that long on the solve itself too.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 12, 2009)

whatever stopwatch you're using is running fast then michael. I timed it on my stopwatch and got 1:38.30. everything was perfect the whole time.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2009)

YOU GUYS CAN'T COMPREHEND THAT COMPUTERS ARE DIFFERENT.

The java on qq's computer alone, is running slow, therefore creating a time that is faster than he actually did it in. It is also the reason when he plays back the replay on HIS computer, it plays back slower. For anyone else, it will be 'normal' speed, which is not the actual speed he did it at.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> YOU GUYS CAN'T COMPREHEND THAT COMPUTERS ARE DIFFERENT.
> 
> The java on qq's computer alone, is running slow, therefore creating a time that is faster than he actually did it in. It is also the reason when he plays back the replay on HIS computer, it plays back slower. For anyone else, it will be 'normal' speed, which is not the actual speed he did it at.



Wow, I'm slow. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 12, 2009)

Edmund said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > YOU GUYS CAN'T COMPREHEND THAT COMPUTERS ARE DIFFERENT.
> ...



Yeah thanks for that Dan, I am also slow.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 12, 2009)

I think that people that doesn't program will hardly understand... I think (although it is totally different) that this example may help to understand:
Imagine that you will do a video solving the cube. You record at 20 fps and get a 12 seconds time. Now you play the video at that speed and the solve is 12 seconds. But if you play it at 30 fps (a normal speed for videos), people will see you solving it in 8 seconds (a lot faster).
Well, Michael "recorded" his solve at a "slower" than normal speed (and even the clock ran slower) because perhaps of the computer running slowly, but when you see the replay at a "normal" speed it seems that the time was lower.

However, the strange point is that clock goes at real speed when I play, even if the game run slow, and not only in this game (and even in programs I do)... that's why I want to play games that has cronometers/countdowns on fast computers. I also remember that one day I got a lot of freeze in a solve, but the clock ran correctly anyway.


----------

